# Baitcasting Reel



## IKfish (Nov 8, 2017)

I’m looking for a new baitcasting reel online, hoping that some of experienced fisherman would give more info on what to look for when buying a baitcaster.

What’s your favorite baitcaster and what makes them the perfect beyond your reel arsenal.
Thanks.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Find the reel on line then go to a store that sells that reel so you can see how it feels and fits in you're hand, how smooth the reel handle turns and spool turns. I like to do this before I buy one.


----------



## IKfish (Nov 8, 2017)

ristorap said:


> Find the reel on line then go to a store that sells that reel so you can see how it feels and fits in you're hand, how smooth the reel handle turns and spool turns. I like to do this before I buy one.


Thank you ristorap. That's true. But for baitcaster I'm still studying now. When looking online there're lots of reels and i just don't know which one to choose. So I came to OGF for more details about baitcasting reel like what's the difference between centrifugal brakes and magnetic brakes.
Any input would help. Thanks.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

A couple things to look for are you buying a low profile or round baitcaster? I would suggest low profile unless you need large line capacity. 
I would look at gear ratio as well, most common is 5.3:1 or 6.3:1. Thess both are good all around ratio for most fishing situations. 4.2:1 would be low and is good for crainkbaits. Some are 7.3:1 or 8:1. High gear ratios are needed for situations when fishing with slack ljne and the line must be taken up fast to set thr hook, bass jig fishing or jerkbsits.

Also left or right hand retreive? I prefer right hand retreive on baigcasters and left hand retreive on spinning reels. Just something to think about.

As far as anti backlash, most reels now have both magnetic and centrifical. Both are good, i mainly set the centrifgual at 1 or 2 and fine tune with the magnetic. And dont forget to set the spool tension knob so the lure barely free falls, helps a lot with anti backlash too.

My favoritve baitcasters are quantums. I have owned 5, first 1 was an accurist acs and lasted me 10 years of hard use. I also have 2 1310mgs that have lasted 12 years and still going. 
My 2 favorites, though are my quantum smoke and the quantum energy pt. Both are 6.3:1 gear ratios, cast like a dream. 

Also line choice is something to think about. I prefer mono because it does not dig into the spool like braid. It casts easier for yhis reason.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

I know a lot of people like lews reels too, even bass pro shops brands are ok, but ive always liked quantum and stuck with them. Although the daiwa tatula looks pretty tempting, tryed one out at cabelas, pretty smooth.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Basically, you pay for what you get. Any reel under 150 really not worth it. There is a difference. Decent pole is also a must with baitcaster. Using the right weighted lure, using the proper line, there are so many variables. If you have never had a baitcaster your going to hate them right off the bat when you get one. I watch the pro's on TV backlash them... Study all you want. Best bet is to gather up slips of paper with names of reels that cost over 150 and close your eyes and pick one.


----------



## IKfish (Nov 8, 2017)

Dovans said:


> Basically, you pay for what you get. Any reel under 150 really not worth it. There is a difference. Decent pole is also a must with baitcaster. Using the right weighted lure, using the proper line, there are so many variables. If you have never had a baitcaster your going to hate them right off the bat when you get one. I watch the pro's on TV backlash them... Study all you want. Best bet is to gather up slips of paper with names of reels that cost over 150 and close your eyes and pick one.


What if I have a budget on baitcasting reel and it's no more than $150


----------



## Buckeye Hunter (Mar 14, 2018)

I went through this same process last year and bought my first. So many options! I was also on a budget. Talking with a buddy with years of experience he suggested Abu Garcia Silver Max. Have enough bearings to be smooth at a lower price point. I have since picked up a Quantum KVD that is also smooth but closer to $100.


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

Dovans said:


> Basically, you pay for what you get. Any reel under 150 really not worth it. There is a difference. Decent pole is also a must with baitcaster. Using the right weighted lure, using the proper line, there are so many variables. If you have never had a baitcaster your going to hate them right off the bat when you get one. I watch the pro's on TV backlash them... Study all you want. Best bet is to gather up slips of paper with names of reels that cost over 150 and close your eyes and pick one.


X 2 here


----------



## IKfish (Nov 8, 2017)

SICKOFIT said:


> X 2 here


So what's the difference between reels that cost under or over $150?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

IKfish said:


> So what's the difference between reels that cost under or over $150?


Whats the difference between Prime Beef and Choice Beef... not much except for the price and taste.. You can take this argument and ride it forever. Put your money into a reel and skimp on the Rod. There are plenty of Reels that priced over 150 on sale. Go to a store. Look. Vances Outdoors has plenty on sale, Fin Feather and Fur always has some on sale. Was in Cabelas they had some on sale. The right reel will not be known until you buy one. Then another... Then you'll start noticing the differences.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

You got to start somewhere. My first baitcaster was a cheap walmart reel with a cheap rod, 50 bucks for the combo. I went through a couple spools of line from backlashes till i figured it out, well worth the pain in the you know what. 

Start off casting heavy dense baits till you get the hang of it. Example 1/2 oz+ spinnerbaits, then start decreasing weight till you get to 1/4 oz.

I would suggest a 7 foot rod medium or medium heavy.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

You can get a decent baitcaster for under 150$, try out a basspro combo, one of the cheapest is the bionic blade combo.

I dont care how much you spend on a reel, there is a learning curve on how to use one correctly.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

All my bait casters are in the $125 to$160 range and are used on rod's in the $150 to $225 range. I really don't feel the high end reels are needed for the amount of fishing I do and the time left to do it in. Compared to the reels I stared with seventy five years ago, the current reel design and quality are truly a blessing, even in the economy price range reels.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

IKfish said:


> I’m looking for a new baitcasting reel online, hoping that some of experienced fisherman would give more info on what to look for when buying a baitcaster.
> 
> What’s your favorite baitcaster and what makes them the perfect beyond your reel arsenal.
> Thanks.





IKfish said:


> I’m looking for a new baitcasting reel online, hoping that some of experienced fisherman would give more info on what to look for when buying a baitcaster.
> 
> What’s your favorite baitcaster and what makes them the perfect beyond your reel arsenal.
> Thanks.


 Depends on:
Fish species you are targeting
Line weight you intend to use
Lure weight you intend to use
Lure type you intend to use
Rod you intend to use. 
Fishing from a boat, kayak, or shore. 
If all the above are not considered first, price has nothing to do with it!


----------



## fvogel67 (Nov 15, 2010)

Lews Speed Spool 99.00.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm partial to Shimano's - my older Curados have been great for well over 10 years. Probably bought my first one 15 years ago. I also take pretty good care of my outdoor gear & don't abuse my equipment. That being said, my next reel will be a Curado K series which is a few $$'s above your stated budget. I really like the new Lews reels for the $100.00 price point. They are small, light, & extremely smooth. Never owned one yet but they sure look like a good value to me. Mike


----------



## poncho 79 (May 12, 2012)

Ditto for you get what you pay for. With that said you can get a quality reel in your price range. More expensive reels have better quality components, more exotic materials, are usually lighter, and usually have more features. If this is your first bait caster know that no matter how much you spend there is going to be a learning curve. Stick with a reputable company and pick one with the features that are important to you. Don't be concerned with number of bearings. Quality of bearings is more important than quantity. An aluminum frame is important. After that which type of backlash control is personal preference. Magnetic brakes influence the cast more at the end while centrifugal brakes influence it more at the beginning. If I were you I would look at the Daiwa tatula and the quantum icon since you can adjust the brakes from the outside and both have an aluminum frame. Both are quality reels, I have both. If opening the side plate to adjust brakes doesn't bother you, 13 fishing's inception is a fabulous reel. Also Shimano's Citica and Casitas are great reels. I have the citica, it has an aluminum frame and the brakes are controlled both inside and out. Casitas brakes are the same but does not have an aluminum frame.


----------



## fvogel67 (Nov 15, 2010)

Dovans said:


> Basically, you pay for what you get. Any reel under 150 really not worth it. There is a difference. Decent pole is also a must with baitcaster. Using the right weighted lure, using the proper line, there are so many variables. If you have never had a baitcaster your going to hate them right off the bat when you get one. I watch the pro's on TV backlash them... Study all you want. Best bet is to gather up slips of paper with names of reels that cost over 150 and close your eyes and pick one.


Not true at all.
Lews Speed spools are awesome reels for 99 dollars,Easy to learn on and rarely backlash
Lews Tournament MB,Another great reel from Lews 139.99
Bass Pro Pro Qualifier 2 Under 100 and well worth it
Bass Pro Carbonlite 2.0 under 150.00 
Diawa Tatulas,Many variants are under 150.00. 
In your post I quoted you say a decent "pole" is a must,In a later post You tell the OP to skimp on a "pole".Which is it?
Ikfish if you have any questions PM me.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Yup your right.. Lews makes a decent bait-caster. Decent pole is a must but if you have so much money, I'd say go for the best bait-caster you can. You can buy a Cabelas or Bass Pro Rod and be just fine. I have couple Lews and I am happy with them. I have a Diawa Tatula, but, it cost more then 150, or might have just been around that. However, I am extremely happy with it. So much so, I am considering upgrading the Lews to the Diawa Tatula.. Who knows.  Been wanting to try a Concept Reel too. Pick a price range, write down the Bait-casters on little sheets of paper, close your eyes.. pick a piece of paper. Start fishing.


----------



## katfish ken (Feb 5, 2010)

IKfish said:


> I’m looking for a new baitcasting reel online, hoping that some of experienced fisherman would give more info on what to look for when buying a baitcaster.
> 
> What’s your favorite baitcaster and what makes them the perfect beyond your reel arsenal.
> Thanks.


I like the abu ambassador. Got some I've had for 40+ years that work as good as the day they came out of the box. They make them in many sizes to fit about any fishing situation .


----------

